
What Do Jay Z and Warrenn Buffett Have in Common? - azeemk
https://medium.com/@findbridge/what-do-jay-z-and-warren-buffet-have-in-common-c5acd7292384#.gbwmdl7t5
======
vezycash
They are both:

1\. Human beings 2\. Americans 3\. Popular 4\. Males 5\. Parents

